# Wie kann ich KDE disablen das es beim Booten nicht automatisch startet



## deadrat (1. April 2004)

Tach Zusammen,

Ich habe ein Suse 9.0 und möchte das wenn ich das System Boote direkt in den Commando Zeilen Modus gestartet werden.

Irendwie konnte ich zwar in einem .conf File einstellen das er von der Commando Zeile startet, aber die ist ziemlich Bund und das KDE oder xServer wurde troztdem gestartet, aber dies möchte ich unbedingt unterbinden das ich Ressourcen sparen möchte die ich dann für andere Dienste verwenden will.

Kann mir jemand erklähren wie ich das genau anstellen soll?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Gruss Beni


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2004)

Entweder du lässt SuSE auf einem anderen RunLevel laufen oder du nimmst den Desktop Manager, also kdm, gdm oder xdm aus dem Runlevel raus.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Habenix (2. April 2004)

Hi,

du änderst die Zeilen in der Datei /etc/inittab  so ab:

# The default runlevel is defined here
id:3:initdefault:


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## metalgear (2. April 2004)

*aber nicht vergessen!*

Mach dir vorher 'ne Kopie der inittab! 
Und acht darauf, dass du den default runlevel net ausversehen auf 0 oder 6 setzt, sonst hast du ein kleines Problem! 
(kann zwar eigentlich net passieren, aber es gibt halt keinen Fehler, der nicht schonmal gemacht worden ist ;-) )


----------

